# New MXL - finally done.



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

After several months of searching, 3-4 weeks of waiting on shipping, time at shop, looking for parts, 2 failed builds, its finally done.


Glad I stayed with the original paint and glad I kept the threaded steerer.

<img src="https://img292.imageshack.us/img292/8404/img1154nf7.jpg">


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Very nice!*

Glad you kept the threaded fork and quill stem also...looks great.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Would love to see some better pix tho, tough to appreciate with the light and shadow. White seat and bars set it off very nicely. Glad you kept the paint too, cuz its unique and you like it.

b21


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

edited.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Very nice. How bout a couple more pics from different angles. Also a component list?


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

More pics probably tomorrow.

As for Parts:

Frame/Fork: Merckx MX Leader 54cm.
Headset: Chris King 2 nut with about an inch of spacer
Stem: Cinelli Oyster NOS 110mm
Bar: Deda (some anniversary model but in silver!) 42cm
Brifters, Cranks,Cassette,Cables, Brakes,Derailleurs,Chain, Seatpost: Campy Chorus
Brake Pads: Kool Stop Salmon
Bar Tape: Fizik Micro( love this stuff, it wraps so nice)
Seat: Specialized Toupe 43 world champion scheme
Pedals: Look Carbon ti( total oxymoron on this bike, 190 gram pedals on a 6.5 pound frame and fork).
Wheels: Mavic Kysriums, probably changing later to chorus hubs with mavic open pro's CD in 32 hole
Tires: Conti GP 4000s

Weight: 21 pounds

Taking it for a good 30 miler tomorrow.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Very nice. You made the right decision keeping the original paint and threaded stem, and the white saddle and bar tape looks great. Painted orange, it would have been just another Molteni MXL -- not that there's anything wrong with that. Yours is unique.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Great bike .. not to mention, great tyres. Those Conti GP4000s's are a great leap forward on the previous GP line, either 3000 or 4000.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well done*

looks good.


----------



## LLP (Feb 14, 2005)

How was the ride ?


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Wow!*

Digby,

Great job! This is a nicely executed build. It looks very sharp and balanced

I'm glad that you decided to stick with the original paint and the quill stem!

Please give us a ride report and your impressions when you have the chance.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

So far, Ive gone for a few rides in Marin along with commuting on it everyday to work through San Francisco, here is what I think so far:

-Good handling, very maneuverable but stable. This is coming from a giant tcr carbon, compact frame with twitchy geometry. I was not expecting a bike designed several decades ago to handle as well as this does. A very comfortable ride. Ive actually been searching out cracks in the road, or very rough chip seal to point the bike towards, it has handled them all fairly well. Cant wait till I'm fit enough to try to do a century

-Sprinting - still feels a little awkward, mainly coming from a compact to a traditional frame. I have short legs and sometimes it feels like the top tube is in the way. It doesnt quite have the jumpy takeoff feel that a compact frame has.

-hills, I hate to say this but I feel that sometimes with climbing, mentality matters alot. Knowing that the bike I'm riding is 4 pounds heavier than the last one doesnt help and it does feel a little slower/more effort climbing. However, Ive always been a horrible climber, so I'll chalk it down to mainly that.

-Looks - I have gotten so many compliments on the bike so far, even from random people that know nothing about bikes. Really glad I kept the original paint. Still not 100% sure about the quill stem yet. 


Next for the bike is probably some 06 chorus hubs and mavic open pro's along with plenty more miles for me.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Great build - I'm glad you didn't listen to me and kept the original paint. The white-white with nice silver components looks fantastic. Really like the quill stem - that Cinelli one is particularly sexy. 

As for climbing? Sure, it's heavy, but not that much heavier. It's not about the bike. On a good day, I can keep up with my featherweight climbing partner on his sub 17 pound Felt. 

You neglected one great aspect of the bike - the decending ability. My MXL is far better than I am. Super steady, rock solid predictable decender. Just a joy to ride. 

Well done! I'll look for you out on Conzelman again!


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah, I havent really gone on a good descent on it yet. I'm a little hesitant to blast down conzelman at full speed as Ive gotten nailed a few times by giant gusts of wind from the side. I will report in after Ive had a chance to blast down highway 9(probably 5 miles of downhill) in the south bay.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Digby -- that bike looks better on the trials forum 

Very nice. I agree that the original paint was a good idea.


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Finally more pictures, now with dirt 

<img src="https://img76.imageshack.us/img76/1816/img1158tp7.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3966/img1164lq5.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img110.imageshack.us/img110/7495/img1166im5.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img110.imageshack.us/img110/5741/img1167ar9.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img110.imageshack.us/img110/249/img1168im5.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img110.imageshack.us/img110/9898/img1169fj6.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img395.imageshack.us/img395/2699/img1170tg3.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img117.imageshack.us/img117/8647/img1172lk6.jpg"><br>


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Lost your handlebar cap bro.....build looks great though! Where did you find silver Deda 215's? Me likey (as long as they come in traditional bend)


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Found the 215's at a local shop, I'm not liking them so much as they feel pretty flexy to me. I bought them mainly as theyre silver and anatomic bend. I'm thinking of getting a ritchey wcs bar and stripping and polishing it instead.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

The bike looks really good. Have you measured your bottom bracket to saddle relationship compared to your other bike(s)? The only reason I ask is because MX Leaders typically have a very relaxed seat tube angles and I notice you have a set back post with the saddle pushed back.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

digby said:


> Found the 215's at a local shop, I'm not liking them so much as they feel pretty flexy to me. I bought them mainly as theyre silver and anatomic bend. I'm thinking of getting a ritchey wcs bar and stripping and polishing it instead.


Why not just go with some classis Cinelli bars? You can pick up a good set of Giro, Campione, or Criteriums on eBay for less than the cost of the Ritchey's. Plus, they'll match that Cinelli Oyster stem quite nicely.


----------

